# New 07' Skyline RSX



## skylineboy4956 (Apr 23, 2007)

If anyone owns or know someone who owns an 07" RSX plz leave any info about the car that you know. I just got my first skyline last week. I got some new shock absorbers, fuel injectors and some pimped out spoiler and a new intake system to top it all out. I'm gonna get new rims but i dont know whch one i should get. Ive been checkin alot to order osome on the web but they're either crappy or cost more than they look. If anybody has any info, advice or places where i can buy rims. I would appreciate it if u post it. 
Thnx


----------



## eccen (Jul 3, 2007)

HUH?! I'm totally lost


----------

